# The Rapture?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Extreme weather to become common because of global warming.....thats what this author says.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/extreme_weather_to_become_more_commonplace/


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I like how the experts always use examples of heat waves and drought to prove global warming. The winter of 2010-2011 in Alberta was one of the coldest and snowest winters on record. How come I never hear of any expert explaining really cold winters as part of their climate change theories?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm still not sold on it, after years of listening to my great grandfather, grandfather, and Father, the weather we have now is weird, but not near as weird as weather in the past. Or do they claim the dust bowl was due to global warming as well? Father tells of one set of years it was so wet, nobody even started any fieldwork around here till the middle of June, then it stayed so wet the rest of the summer nobody started harvest until the ground was froze solid.

I think I'll agree with climate change, but don't call it global warming, was but a few years ago we had a year without a summer, only hit low 80's twice all that summer. While in England this last time it was very mild, they even had cherry blossoms the first week of January yet the winter before was one of the worst ones in a long time according to the natives.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I lived in NJ for a while, "This isn't our normal weather" was the comment I heard most often up there. I finally came to the conclusion that there is no such thing as "normal" weather in NJ or anywhere else. It is what it's going to be, we might as well learn to live with it, and we need to quit listening to so called "experts". They don't know and their models are only possibilities at best.

Yesterday, the "experts" were making all sorts of dire predictions of flooding, high winds, lightning, and possible tornados. I even saw a nice large system heading my way on the radar. So I ran down got a load of fertilizer, happily spread it amongst a few raindrops and sat back waiting for the rain. As I watched the radar, the system split and went on either side of me. I guess I should be happy 'cause that's pretty close to "normal" weather for me.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

In my opinion "normal" is an incorrect term. It is usually the average of the "extremes" and everything in between. I wish I could remember who wrote an article I read 30+ years ago on the weather. Their feeling and insite at that time was that the previous 100 years had been some of the most stable weather that the U.S. had seen and there was nothing to suggest that it would continue. They were using weather history since revolutionary time to present in making their prediction. We may be seeing the end of that "stable" period.


----------



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

If its hot its global warming if its cold its climate change.It never ends with these people.Read a story about Davy Crockett killing a bear with a knife because he fell into a crack in the ground with a bear already there....point being, and was stated in the old history book was that there use to be ALOT of earthquakes in the tennessee area.Also in the early days of texas i remember reading about a freak snow storm that lasted 3 weeks......if those things happened today people would easily believe anything the voo doo witch doctors would tell them.The weathermen cant say what is gonna happen next week with any precision(unless dead of summer or winter) so i dont see how any one can predict years in advance.I often see photos showing how dry everything is....but its a corn field in the middle of august...or a seasonal water way thats dried up.How am i suppose to believe these people when they cant get that right or they know the truth and would prefer to make up stuff?---When you get into the global warming issue on a national level there is so much research money at stake that i am sure it plays a part in every single word that is said.Money effects everything.I wouldnt have done any work today if it wasnt for money. It has never been any different with anyone.People dont say follow the money for nothing.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

In our country today, you are viewed as incompetent by most of the science community if you base your life on faith and not on so called scientific fact. The facts are, science over 50% of the time is mere opinion and speculation......NOT FACT. Very similar to our meteorologists who, in spite of the of the billions of dollars invested in meteorological equipment, cannot predict the weather correctly for more than 48 hours in advance......and usually less. For mankind that have a faith based life, the answer for global warming can be found in Genesis Chapter 8 Verse 22. Its only one verse.....look it up.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> In our country today, you are viewed as incompetent by most of the science community if you base your life on faith and not on so called scientific fact. The facts are, science over 50% of the time is mere opinion and speculation......NOT FACT. Very similar to our meteorologists who, in spite of the of the billions of dollars invested in meteorological equipment, cannot predict the weather correctly for more than 48 hours in advance......and usually less. For mankind that have a faith based life, the answer for global warming can be found in Genesis Chapter 8 Verse 22. Its only one verse.....look it up.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yup, here is the long term forecast for the area by NOAA's experts. Climate Prediction Center - seasonal Outlook

Sure am glad part of the huge tax check I wrote helps fund something so precise. BTW, they have been calling for EC (equal chance) on our precip for at least the last two months. I can do that blindfolded with a dart board, odds are above average precip, evens are below average precip, and if I miss altogether while blindfolded I'll call it normal precip.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I can tell you exactly what the weather and temps are each morning when I wake up and look outside. If I cut hay, it rains. If I don't cut hay, it's clear. If I leave a bag or better yet, a bulk bag of seed on the back of my pickup it will rain. 100% guaranteed. Nothing so scientific about it. LOL


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Nature rules, powerful and make fools out of mankind .It always rules ,always has. Get tired of the chicken little effect and the eco-terrorism media reports . When I dont see the sun coming up I will worry then? or will I ? Growing up it was a global ice age coming. When you garnner grant money you say what they want to hear. Too many al gores out there spewing their propaganda , our media is pathetic , I will stop now before I get wound up and go places I shouldnt. God bless those who feed so many !


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

The best and most accurate weather forecasting tool I've ever seen comes from the east coast of Canada in Newfoundland. What it involes is quite simple and anyone with a tree and a low branch can make one for themselves (so they too can be weather experts), you take a peice of heavy 3/4" sisal rope, tie a knot in the end and leave a 6" tail past the knot and fray the end apart, make it look like Don King's hair. Hang this knot in the tree near to a window for easy viewing from inside the house. That's it, you are ready to predict the weather. I'll give you a few of the keys for modelling weather with this but the rest you will pick up with time and experience....
1/ if the knot is swinging and swaying = it is windy
2/ if there is water dripping from the knot = it is raining
you can also have combinations of different weater, for example if the knot it swinging and dripping = it is raing and windy!
my favorite is this..
if you can't see the knot due to fog = it is foggy
LOL
leave it to the newfies!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Having spent a bit of time in St. Johns (much to the delight of the CRA) it's usually all of the above. I've only been up there in the winter because that seems to be the only time they work. I do have to make a quick trip next month, maybe this time I'll get to see the sun.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Vol said:


> In our country today, you are viewed as incompetent by most of the science community if you base your life on faith and not on so called scientific fact. The facts are, science over 50% of the time is mere opinion and speculation......NOT FACT. Very similar to our meteorologists who, in spite of the of the billions of dollars invested in meteorological equipment, cannot predict the weather correctly for more than 48 hours in advance......and usually less. For mankind that have a faith based life, the answer for global warming can be found in Genesis Chapter 8 Verse 22. Its only one verse.....look it up.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Faith is stronger than science, the good lord will provide.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

In the 70's I believe weren't the experts calling for another ice age?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Toyes Hill Angus said:


> The best and most accurate weather forecasting tool I've ever seen comes from the east coast of Canada in Newfoundland. What it involes is quite simple and anyone with a tree and a low branch can make one for themselves (so they too can be weather experts), you take a peice of heavy 3/4" sisal rope, tie a knot in the end and leave a 6" tail past the knot and fray the end apart, make it look like Don King's hair. Hang this knot in the tree near to a window for easy viewing from inside the house. That's it, you are ready to predict the weather. I'll give you a few of the keys for modelling weather with this but the rest you will pick up with time and experience....
> 1/ if the knot is swinging and swaying = it is windy
> 2/ if there is water dripping from the knot = it is raining
> you can also have combinations of different weater, for example if the knot it swinging and dripping = it is raing and windy!
> ...


And in tornado country,if the rock is gone head for the basement.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> In the 70's I believe weren't the experts calling for another ice age?


All the "experts" were potheads in the 70's.....don't remember them predicting an ice age again, but I remember them predicting the world would end last year.....and some predicted a couple of years ago......experts.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Appropriate for our current (and typical) weather......


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

mlappin said:


> In the 70's I believe weren't the experts calling for another ice age?


Yes.I was in college in the late 70's, early 80's. Global cooling was the hot topic. Our world was going to freeze over, we were headed for the next ice age.They has all the scientific evidence just as they do now.I suppose the thermometers are more accurate now?Maybe they were reading them upside down?


----------

